# SMOKING



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Made some good deer summer sausage and some excellent wild hog sausage on the smoker using Zacks brand seasoning. This is really good stuff and it's saving me hundreds of dollars processing my on deer and hogs.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Good lookin sausage.....ENJOY IT..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

What is the shelf life on something like that after it is smoked? Do you freeze it afterwards?


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Man that looks good! I bet it taste good too. I used Zacks for a long time and switched to "REO Spice & Seasonings". Heres the # 936-294-0222. I bet you will like it.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

I vacuum package everything and it stays fresh for 6 to 8 months but it is usaully gone by then.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I just made about 50 dollars worth of purchases from Zachs Spice company this morning. I've been using them for their spices for awhile. I like shopping online and their web-site makes it easy.

I just looked up REO spice and seasonings and seen they were based out of Huntsville, but didn't have a web-site. It's a good thing that Brookshire Brothers carries the REO seasonings here in Livingston. Just in case I want to give them a try.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Did you make your drum smoker? Can you give me some more pics so I can make one? Also, what temp and how long do you smoke the links? They look Great!


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

The smoker is an new 85 gallon recovery drum. I use a propane burner under a cast iron pot lid. It's a real simple smoker with a temp gauge located near the top. I usaully smoke the sausage for 6 to 8 hrs at 150 to 180 degs.


----------

